# Επισκευή Οικιακών Μικροσυσκευών > Σκούπες & Σκουπάκια >  ΑΦΑΙΡΕΣΗ ΦΤΕΡΩΤΗΣ

## Fordakias

Καλησπέρα σε όλο το room! Έχω μια ερώτηση να κάνω φίλοι μου. Πως μπορούμε να αφαιρέσουμε φτερωτή από ένα μοτέρ ηλεκτρικής σκούπας? 

20160606_134111.jpg

----------


## navar

θα έλεγα ξεκινώντας λύνοντας εκείνο το μεγάλο μπουλόνι στο κέντρο , και μετά βλέποντας και κάνοντας !

----------


## lepouras

> θα έλεγα ξεκινώντας λύνοντας εκείνο το μεγάλο μπουλόνι στο κέντρο , και μετά βλέποντας και κάνοντας !


Σωστά. αυτό το μπουλόνι λειτουργεί σαν το τσοκ στα τρυπάνια. σφίγγει τα λαμακια τις φτερωτής στον άξονα του μοτερ. πρόσεξε μόνο όταν είναι να την ξανά βάλετε μην πάει πολύ χαμηλά η ψηλά και βρει πουθενά και διαλυθεί.

----------


## Fordakias

Ευχαριστώ για τις απαντήσεις αλλά η ερωτησή μου είναι πως βγαίνει η βίδα...φαντάζομαι είναι ανάποδη ξεβιδωνει δεξιοστροφα δλδ. Όταν πάω να την λύσω όμως δεν μπορεώ να κρατήσω κόντρα στην φτερωτή με αποτέλεσμα να στραβώνει. Καμιά ιδέα????

----------


## Κυριακίδης

> Όταν πάω να την λύσω όμως δεν μπορεώ να κρατήσω κόντρα στην φτερωτή με αποτέλεσμα να στραβώνει. Καμιά ιδέα????


Δεν υπάρχει δυνατότητα να ξεκαλουπωθεί ο ρότορας από τον στάτη? εννοώ από το πίσω μέρος της φωτογραφίας

----------


## pts.

¨Ενας τρόπος που πιάνει, είναι να χρησιμοποιήσεις γερμανοπολύγωνο κλειδί, ώστε να στέκεται καλά και μετά να χτυπήσεις την άλλη άκρη του κλειδιού με σφυρί, αντί να προσπαθήσεις να το γυρίσεις με το χέρι, κρατώντας όλη τη φτερωτή με το χέρι σαν κόντρα. Κάντο μερικές φορές ,συνήθως δουλεύει.
Φυσικά πρέπει να είσαι σίγουρος αν είναι δεξί ή αριστερό.

Καλή επιτυχία και προσοχή στα δάκτυλα!!!

----------


## Fordakias

Ευχαριστώ φίλοι μου!

----------


## NEOMELOS

Οι πιθανότητες να είναι ανάποδο το πάσο είναι λιγότερες από το να είναι κανονικό. Δύο  που άνοιξα είχαν κανονικό. 2 στα 2.

----------

